# Old Receivers Have Value?



## notnufbw (Dec 10, 2006)

I've got three old DirecTV receivers about 8 or 9 years old. Can I just toss them in the trash without fear I'm throwing away valuable heirlooms?

Thanks,

VR


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

What are the actual models? And they are actually owned? 2004 was when they switched to the lease model.


----------



## notnufbw (Dec 10, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> What are the actual models? And they are actually owned? 2004 was when they switched to the lease model.


Well, it was 2003 when we first got DTV and for some reason we were required to buy these receivers. We moved into the woods of North Carolina at the time and if there was some other choice we weren't told about it. So, yes we own them. By the way, it took 2 weeks to get TV reception once the equipment was installed because the local guy couldn't figure out why we only got a few stations and the expert from Raleigh couldn't figure it out and then a kid from a nearby town was called in because he was considered a genius in those parts. He solved it in two minutes by switching the two cables connected to the dish.....good grief.

If the model info is critical to answering the question I'll dig around in the garage tomorrow to get the numbers for you.

Thanks,

VR


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> What are the actual models? And they are actually owned? 2004 was when they switched to the lease model.


Actually it was 2006, when they started leasing receivers.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

And technically, you can still own receivers even now, though I see little point unless it's a DVR and you want to upgrade the internet hard drive without violating your TOS and breaking your warranty.
If you want to be SURE they're owned, check on the back, and see if they have a RID (Receiver ID) number. If they do, call Directv and ask to speak to the Access Card Department, and give them the RID. They can tell you if they're owned or leased. Make SURE you ask for the Access Card Department-most front line CSRs don't even realize there are owned receivers out there and consider ALL receivers leased.


----------



## notnufbw (Dec 10, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> What are the actual models? And they are actually owned? 2004 was when they switched to the lease model.


Okay, model numbers:

1. Phillips DirecTV DVR DSR7000/17 TiVo

2. Philips DSHD800R

3. DirecTV DVR HR10/250 TiVo


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

None of those are recoverable so you can pitch em if you want.



Edmund said:


> Actually it was 2006, when they started leasing receivers.


There were lease programs before that but yes in 06 is when all receivers went leased.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Some people like the HR10 TiVo as an SD box. You wouldn't make much money on it though.


----------



## notnufbw (Dec 10, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> None of those are recoverable so you can pitch em if you want.
> 
> There were lease programs before that but yes in 06 is when all receivers went leased.


Okay, thanks for the reply.......by the way, what does "recoverable" mean in this context?

Thanks,

VR


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

notnufbw said:


> Okay, thanks for the reply.......by the way, what does "recoverable" mean in this context?


That means that DirecTV would want to "recover" them (and then refurbish them, etc., in order to reuse them for other customers).

Incidentally, I would say that no, you shouldn't just toss them in the trash -- you should take them to an electronics recycling facility.


----------



## tenpins (Jan 19, 2010)

Here in the Denver metro area, Waste Management has a electronics recycling facility. For a small fee ($10.00, I believe) I was able to dispose of a old 27" tv.


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

trainman said:


> Incidentally, I would say that no, you shouldn't just toss them in the trash -- you should take them to an electronics recycling facility.


Unless, of course, you don't give much about them thar environment! 

Here in Southern California, there is actually a drive-through disposal facility for electronics where you can take any old electronics for recycling. They especially want to extract the rare metals from the electronic circuitry, as that stuff is getting harder and harder to mine.


----------



## notnufbw (Dec 10, 2006)

maartena said:


> Unless, of course, you don't give much about them thar environment!
> 
> Here in Southern California, there is actually a drive-through disposal facility for electronics where you can take any old electronics for recycling. They especially want to extract the rare metals from the electronic circuitry, as that stuff is getting harder and harder to mine.


There's another electronics recycling method of sorts here in San Diego that's very handy. I haul my old gigantic CRT TV's over to my brother-in-law's.....who has an alley behind his house. Never fails, someone picks up the old TV's from the alleyand gives them a second life.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

The HR10-250s go for anywhere from $100+ on eBay. Also if an HR10-250 goes bad there should be the option to order an equipment replacement for it of a THR22 with a 2 year commitment for only the price of S/H IIRC. But it's been a while. You may be able to sell the others on craigslist for $20 (if they have RIDs). =p


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

notnufbw said:


> Okay, model numbers:
> 
> 1. Phillips DirecTV DVR DSR7000/17 TiVo
> 
> ...


Nice collection of paper weights and door stops.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I took my old DirecTivos to Best Buy a couple of years ago and got a $10.00 gift card for recycling.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Phil T said:


> I took my old DirecTivos to Best Buy a couple of years ago and got a $10.00 gift card for recycling.


When I took some electronics (A/V receiver, dvd player, vcr) to BestBuy for recycling I got a "atta boy".


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

notnufbw said:


> There's another electronics recycling method of sorts here in San Diego that's very handy. I haul my old gigantic CRT TV's over to my brother-in-law's.....who has an alley behind his house. Never fails, someone picks up the old TV's from the alleyand gives them a second life.


Yes, that's how I got rid of my huge rear projection HD set a few years ago. It got picked up in less than 24 hours. It still worked but the colors were all scrambled plus it was a "TV-ready" model so it could only pick up channels from satellite or cable providers.


----------

